# Korpus mit Python einlesen - weiterbearbeiten mit Java



## Java-Anfängerin (18. Feb 2009)

Hallo an alle Java-Profis,

für mein neustes Projekt in der Sprachverabeitung brauche ich einen großen Korpus (z.B. Brown). Ich weiss, wie ich den mit Python von NLTK einlesen/bearbeiten kann. Das ist auch ganz einfach:

from nltk.corpus import brown
tagger = nltk.UnigramTagger(brown.tagged_sents())
...

Allerdings ist der Rest meines Programms in Java, weil ich damit wiederum den Zugriff auf "WordNet" realisiere.

Meine Frage ist nun:
Wie kann ich die Daten aus Python in meine Java-Programm holen?
Gibt es eine Java-Alternative für den Python-Code?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## Vayu (18. Feb 2009)

ich weiss ned genau, aber schau dir mal Jython an

http://www.jython.org/Project/

damit solltest das hinkriegen was du vorhast


----------



## Java-Anfängerin (18. Feb 2009)

Das klingt zwar gut, doch leider habe ich keine Installations-Rechte.

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, eine grosse Menge Textdateien ressourcensparend in ein Dictionary o.ä. zu bekommen, damit ich die Anzahl der Vorkommen der einzelnen Wörter zählen kann?


----------



## Java-Anfängerin (19. Feb 2009)

Gibt es nicht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass mein Java-Code irgendwie den Python-Code zum Laufen bringt? Der Python-Code könnte seine Ergebnisse in eine Datei speichern, auf die der Java-Code dann wieder zugreift.


----------



## Vayu (19. Feb 2009)

servus,

jo klar dass geht


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("Dein Pythonaufruf hier");
```


----------

